# First Fatty (First Real Smoke actually) with side dish... Q-View



## botox (Oct 10, 2010)

First I would like to thank whoever made this board its awesome and the members make it even more so...

  The story .. I have been looking at this sight for months and finally came to the decision I need to up my game (I am a pretty confident griller) about a month ago I took the plunge and got myself a Brinkmann Smoke n Pit, and proceeded to make some of the mods I read on these boards (I am still making them) anyways after some looking and prodding from my wife I decided on a fatty and a side dish (went pizza)...








Fatty and the side dish (at 2 hrs i put the fatty on and foiled the side dish)







All done..(need to find longer bacon)







Runny goodness...

oh and the side dish...







Fatty ...

1 lb Johnsonville Mild Italian Sausage

Appelwood Smoked Bacon

Mozzerella and Cheddar Cheese

Spicy Pepperoni from the Deli

Wifes Spagetti Sauce

225 degrees

just under 3 hours

Side Dish I did a 2-2-1

after I pulled this I cranked up the heat a bit to crisp the fatties bacon.

So thats my first smoke I am going to relax and enjoy my pork coma.


----------



## mrsb (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice job.  Love the "side dish".


----------



## thebarbequeen (Oct 10, 2010)

Congrats -  that looks great!  You sure this is your first smoke?? though the inside of that pit IS awfully clean...


----------



## botox (Oct 11, 2010)

Ya first smoke for edible food anyways, after I seasoned it I added thermometers, made some tuning plates kinda copying some stuff other ppl did I saw here I bought some some cheap meats to throw in while I was learning to control the temps and find out what happens when I move stuff around inside the grill. The ribs I felt pretty comfortable with, I knew I could hold temp after practicing, and I figured if I followed the instructions I read here I could probably put out some halfway decent stuff. The fattie was the unknown for me, I showed my wife some pics on the site while I was cruising around and she pretty much made it known that she wanted one NOW  <laugh> so I was commited.

 It was a very pleasant learning experience for me and I really enjoyed it and plan on continuing to enjoy it... and omg that fattie was good

couple of future fatties I have in the planning stages...

Bison with kabocha squash and chestnut filling, I grill bison burgers and put the squash chestnut mash on as a side/topping so I know this will be a good combo

Hamburger with hot dogs and sourkraut filling

I think I am addicted to smoke now and I hope there isnt a cure...


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks like you had a great first smoke. Love those fatties


----------



## eman (Oct 11, 2010)

Cure?? Yes we cure, We cure meat to feed our smoking addiction.

 There's no hope for an addicted smoker.

 Hi my name is Bob and i am a smoking addict!

 Welcome to my addiction.


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 11, 2010)

Glad to see you finally took the plundge into the smoking world. Its a lot of fun!


----------



## squirrel (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome looking fatty! I hope you're planning on entering the throwdown this month. Great job on the "sidedish" too.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 11, 2010)

First off Welcome Botox to SMF. Your fattie looks awesome and all. I think that the bacon problem is you used thinck cut bacon. I use thin and cheap bacon for you want it to crisp up in a short time. You'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now there are alot of proven recipes for some amazing things here too. So if you need sign up for the E-Course it's free and it will give you the basics of smoking and some good methods to use also. So the next big thing for you to do is go out and get you something to smoke and if you happen to have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to answer them for you.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## jacobss914 (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow nice way to jump in and get your feet wet.  No solution for the addiction except to smoke more.  LOL, driving in this morning, I noticed my hands still smell of the pork butt and bark that I pulled last night.  After a weekend full of smoking I think my hands now are smoked also.  But how a love it, I moved the smoker back to the workshop this weekend, so I could get some stuff done, and still feed the smoker.

No none of use are obsessive compulsive about smoking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2010)

Great Start !

Addiction?   Oh Well.

After one of my smokes, my wife complained, "You Smell Smokey!!!!"

How would you respond???

I just said, "Thank You."

Bear


----------



## cheezeerider (Oct 12, 2010)

Welcome. Nice looking first smoke. Looks great! Make sure you post the qview of the upcoming fatties


----------

